# First Morels!!



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Well down here in SW lower Mich, it looks like some are finding the first blacks of the year. I personally havent found any, but saw a small bag of them, from two different avid morel hunters. 

I thought I would point out to the site, that some have found them already. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I was just thinking tomorrow morning might provide some early picks. The early alarm clock is set!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I checked a couple of faithful spots on my lunch brake today, but didn't find any. I was thinking if we had some rain with this warm spell they'd start poping.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree Erik, A good rain and then some warm temps. But it sure is close!!!!!!


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

I'd give it a few days and then


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I was looking at my records from last year, and it looks like the first ones I found last year were on april 19th. Thats not to say they hadn't been up for a day or two. I try to never re-check any of my spots untill at least a couple days have passed since I checked them last. 
The peak of the season for me last year was may 5th through may 10th. According to my records for that 6 day time period I picked 1 gallon size bag on the 5th, 1 qt size bag on the 6th, another gallon size bag on the 7th, 2 more qt size bags on the 8th and 9th, and while on my way home from work on a friday evening at the same spot I had picked the gallon size bag on the 5th I found a whole bunch more had popped and I nearly filled an entire grocery bag. After that I continued finding them here and there untill may 20th. 
This was for the calhoun and jackson county area.
BTW...fishandhunt, nice picture of the black morel


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Checked a couple of my favorite spots over the last couple of days with no luck. I agree with the need for rain


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Found 6. All of them would combined were as long as your index finger..Grounds warm, now we need rain.


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

it would seem that the ground should be moist from the last rain we had. actually it is quite dry in the woods right now. a few THUNDERSTORMS to waken the spores. and then the hunt is going to be on. all my spots are not yet producing. soon i hope.


----------



## Hacksaw (Apr 8, 2001)

While on a camping trip in tennessee last week I picked about 23 

blacks and yellows ranged from 3" to 6". We fried them up over 

the fire with a little bit of butter and flour. umm... not to bad.

Have not found any around here yet but it shouldent be too long.


----------



## Huntermom (Sep 19, 2000)

Checked out some spots today, still nothing, so the Morels haven't made it this far east in Michigan yet. But we're anxiously awaiting them.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Been slow on the west side too. This rain should help. I may have to get out after Easter dinner  

Dan


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Found about forty this a.m.


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Just a beginner here, I have found the darks and the whites but I also found some grey ones last year. Are these just imature whites or is there a 3rd type?

I have been out 4 times this week and not seen any here in SE Mi. Anyone else seeing any down here?


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Nothing yet up near GR yet either. Checked a good spot yesterday. Here's what I picked there last year on May 8.


----------



## jfink (Nov 19, 2002)

Wow I saw all those and thought I was missing out this year already. Looks to be a good a hall though.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Southern Michigan hold on! My girlfriend went out last night and found 126 fresh black morels!


----------



## splittoe (Oct 10, 2001)

got about 60 black ones last night, all small...
but tasty

up here we get 4 types

caps
blacks
whites
big yellows



of which one (caps) are not really morels, but taste like it.
there is another type called half free morel, but I've yet to see one


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I've heard caps are risky business? Are they the same as a false morel? I've found them up there before but chickened out of eating them. I always used to be afraid of beefsteaks though as well.


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

found 50 small greys. i hope the blacks will be out soon. the greys were smaller than your thumbnail, but tasty all the same.


----------



## fishandhunt (Dec 14, 2000)

The "caps" may be of the Verpa variety

Verpa


----------



## splittoe (Oct 10, 2001)

yeah, 
the caps are a Verpa genus,
not everyone can eat them, but that is true for morels also. ( I have a brother-in-law that can't keep a morel down)
The false morel is different Dawg, and no I don't eat those or beefsteaks (although I used to eat beefsteaks)


----------



## splittoe (Oct 10, 2001)

by the way I only take the cap of the cap variety, not the stems as the stems are a little course and stringy, but the tops taste excellent.


----------



## Dstocking (Mar 5, 2003)

I found 11 blacks while mowing my lawn tonight. I gotta find some more though because there isnt enough for a omlet.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

My buddy and I took our boys out picking in Antrim County this afternoon. We got 50-some blacks. A few good ones, but the rest mostly small. It's still about a week early up here, and too dry. If it rains a few times this week the pickings should be great.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

I have been looking. I have not found any.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

My sister has been finding good numbers near Kalamazoo. I just got off the phone with her and tomorrow we will be going to Mio for our annual spring trip. 

She goes into the woods for shrooms, I hit the AuSable and put it to them trout.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Anyone found any in the Ionia county area? If I get enough money from my dad and from selling college books. I will probably go out to some state land and check and some target some bluegills/sunfish. Need the money for daily permit and fishing license.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

we looked at our place up in mecosta co last week and did not find any. i did find 3 today in my front yard where they where growing last year.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

From the looks of it they're all way south maybe another week or so?,Shane


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

We found over 400 last weekend. mostly in Newago, but a few in Mesick and a few more in Traverse City. 

I found a new spot in Newago thats miles from the beaten path and I left hundreds of small ones to pick this friday. Woot! It's pouring rain and they are going to be thick guys. Better get your asses out there!

PS, long time no see


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I checked a couple spots near my house (Oakland Co) yesterday. 

Nothing.

Way too dry. Need a BIG rain soon.


----------



## wildchild (Apr 10, 2003)

I still have not found any, has anybody found them in genessee county yet?
do i really need to take a trip up north to get them..
hopefully the rain last night brought some up. geez this i getting depressing


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Has anyone been out after that rain?


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Just got back from checking a few of my better spots . And found one of the better spots CLEARCUT, and tore to pieces.
The spots that were still intact had nadda, going again when it warms abit , got the rain now we need some sun.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've left a ton of small ones before and never had any grow larger.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Looked in SW Michigan last weekend and the group found about two dozen blacks, one dozen greys.........it was way-too dry.

Also found about 7 beefsteaks.

Marc


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Went out lastnite and found 14 greys and 3 blacks real fresh went back out tonight checked the same spot and found 21 more fresh greys this weekend should be great picking!!!


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Just took a very short walk on my property and was surprised to find a hat full of small black morels. That rain yesterday must have really put the mushrooms in to high gear.


----------



## Dstocking (Mar 5, 2003)

i went to one of my spots tonight and found 39 grays and 22 blacks, never did alot of finding before just huntin im addicted now


----------

